# Road sign deer crossing



## archeng1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Do you ever wonder who puts the RED dot on the nose of the deer on all those deer crossing signs?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

archeng1 said:


> Do you ever wonder who puts the RED dot on the nose of the deer on all those deer crossing signs?


The highway department. Those guys get bored easily and they already have access to the signs before they're installed...


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 3, 2010)

archeng1 said:


> Do you ever wonder who puts the RED dot on the nose of the deer on all those deer crossing signs?


So your theory is the RED dot is there before the sign is even installed on the roadside?

interesting...


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 3, 2010)

Deer? What is them?


----------



## Paul S (Jun 3, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Deer? What is them?



I giant rat full of ticks that likes to run in front of your car.


----------



## cement (Jun 4, 2010)

they are long legged lawn mowers.

I like the red dots on the noses, but some clown around here draws some huge genetalia on them.


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 4, 2010)

its just a mystery of life to me, wherever i go i see those red dots but never see anyone pulling there car over and sticking one on - they just appear in whatever state i am driving in...odd

i did see an officer on the highway the other day dragging a freshly road-killed deer off the highway, basically dragging this bloody mess by its hoof to the side of the road....its was an ugly site


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 10, 2010)

cement said:


> they are long legged lawn mowers.
> I like the red dots on the noses, but some clown around here draws some huge genetalia on them.


Sorry.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess "huge" is relative...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 10, 2010)

Touche.


----------



## mustangcobra93 (Jun 11, 2010)

I find it quite funny when they paint a penis on the deer too. Since it is a buck on the sign they are just adding an important feature.


----------



## archeng1 (Jun 11, 2010)

mustangcobra93 said:


> I find it quite funny when they paint a penis on the deer too. Since it is a buck on the sign they are just adding an important feature.


haha never noticed any large balled deer signs, now i have something new to look for in the travels

maybe its a state specific thing?? where does this occur? which state(s)?


----------



## mustangcobra93 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm in Kentucky. My son likes the deer signs with the red nose because he thinks it means Santa crossing.


----------

